# GoPro Hero3 Black reviews/opinions?



## Snowboardingfix (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys!

Long overdue, but I just purchased the GoPro Hero3 Black.

I didn't see any reviews on here, but If there is a thread that I missed, my apologies.

Can anyone comment on the pros and cons that they have had with the camera?

Best ways to use? I can't decide if I want to explore the helmet mount option, or a pole cam...

Anyways, opinions and insight is appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I bet Google could provide you with about a billion reviews in about 3 seconds.

Why do you care about reviews for an item you've already bought anyway?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't have any real good tips other than just get out there and play with it. 
I made a few poles to use at the hill. Very cheap and easy to do. I also put the helmet mount on. I don't really use that as much, mostly the pole.

Only real tip I can offer is you really need to be kinda close to someone if you are filming them. Like 10 feet or less for good footage. Anymore than that and IMO its just to far away and takes away from the footage. 

Start playing with some editing software now as well. Will save you headaches during the riding season

This is my $15 Walmart pole I made


----------



## Snowboardingfix (Jan 4, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I bet Google could provide you with about a billion reviews in about 3 seconds.
> 
> Why do you care about reviews for an item you've already bought anyway?


Linville - I think it goes without saying that this camera has awesome capabilities. I'm not looking for buying advice.

I'm interested in hearing opinions and best practices. I'd like to the best set up ready for when the snow starts falling. Thanks for the concern though!


----------



## Snowboardingfix (Jan 4, 2014)

slyder said:


> I don't have any real good tips other than just get out there and play with it.
> I made a few poles to use at the hill. Very cheap and easy to do. I also put the helmet mount on. I don't really use that as much, mostly the pole.
> 
> Only real tip I can offer is you really need to be kinda close to someone if you are filming them. Like 10 feet or less for good footage. Anymore than that and IMO its just to far away and takes away from the footage.
> ...


Slyder - do you recommend using the superview all the time, or split it up? I've heard mixed feelings.

Thanks for the tip on the pole. I am gonna jet over to Walmart tomorrow and grab the supplies. Beats buying the $80 gopro pole! haha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the silver not offered on that model


----------



## Snowboardingfix (Jan 4, 2014)

Either way, thanks for the tips. Appreciate the time!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I ended up buying a China accessory kit on eBay that had a bunch of mounts and pole for $32


----------

